# Rectal exam



## Bcastillo (Jan 20, 2012)

I need help coding a rectal exam, I have never coded this procedure before and don't feel that I am using the correct Dx or CPT codes............ help please!!!


----------



## tpontillo (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you talking about an anoscopy?  The code would be 46600

This is an article that explains it a little:

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/articles-alerts/gac/reader-question-anoscopy-during-office-visit/


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jan 21, 2012)

DRE (digital rectal exam) is used with annual examinatios.  Diagnosis V76.44 with HCPC Gxxxx screening prostate.  I'm sorry I can not recall the HCPC code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 23, 2012)

*Question is too vague*

I'm sorry but your question is too vague to be answered accurately.  Please post the scrubbed documentation so that we can help you.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

